

The Evolution of Culture At A Startup - dshah
http://joel.is/post/37639846554/the-evolution-of-culture-at-a-startup

======
mustefaj
Though a question, related to the article I linked, how specific do you get in
trying to define your guys culture versus being malleable to change. Do you
have an example?

------
mustefaj
Here are 4 things I learned about culture changing in a startup
<http://mustefa.com/culture/4-truths/>

